# Suche Freeridetrack's rund um Stadtallendorf



## Deckel87 (11. Mai 2011)

Servus.

Da in Stadtallendorf stationiert bin, und gern mal nach Feierabend fahren gehe suche ich n paar gescheite Track's in der Umgebung?!
Da ich n ziemlichen Allrounder hab, fahr ich auch gern mal Dirts und 4Cross...

Würde mich freuen über n paar Vorschläge...


----------

